# 2004 GTO conversion to dual exit exhaust



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

Okay guys, I'm new to the GTO family with getting an 04 GTO. It's a great car, I just wish it had the dual exits on the exhaust. I've been looking everywhere on how to go about this but I can't seem to get a straight answer. SO what is the easiest (most affordable) way to get my GTO to have dual exits? Disregarding getting a new bumper and all that, strictly an exhaust question.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Pretty much every major exhaust brand has an '04 to '05-06 conversion kit. You would need to cut your current rear bumper. You can buy inserts to add to the cut portions to clean it up. Search 2004 GTO Dual Outlet Exhaust Inserts on google.


----------



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

Do you mind sending me a link to one of these conversion kits? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sure!

Here's an '04 Dual split exit conversion from Spintech: 
Spintech 2.5" Catback with H or X-pipe and Dual Rear Exits- 2004 GTO (304 STAINLESS) [S-1XGTO4DLRS] - $999.95$839.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

Here's one from Stainless works:
Stainless Works Catback Exhaust - 2004 GTO w/ 2005 Rear Bumper [04GTOTM05RB] - $1,125.00$1,012.50 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

GTO44 said:


> Sure!
> 
> Here's an '04 Dual split exit conversion from Spintech:
> Spintech 2.5" Catback with H or X-pipe and Dual Rear Exits- 2004 GTO (304 STAINLESS) [S-1XGTO4DLRS] - $999.95$839.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!
> ...


Thanks man! I appreciate it!


----------



## Chino (Sep 9, 2016)

reviving this old thread.....but does this mean that if i buy this ket and later down the road decide to get a 05-06 bumper that it will line up? Also, if i get long tubes and the according mid pipe do i get to keep one of these systems  thanks for any help. Complete n00b to GTO's. Never realized so many differences with the GTO.


----------

